# 5 Stars Not Posting?



## MarvinG (Dec 20, 2016)

So, I have been stuck on 4.94 for quite a few weeks, and I have 485 5 stars.

In the last few weeks, I have also had a few more 5 stars but it keeps on showing 485 5 stars.

Any insight on why it is not moving?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

its based on your last 500 ratings, At 501, your 1st rated trip falls off 502 your 2nd, 503 your 3rd 

with 485 5s, most of your new 5s are replacing a 5


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

MarvinG said:


> Any insight on why it is not moving?


Simple math.

Add all your stars and divide them by 500. That's your rating.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Congrats on a great rating and stil striving to better yourself as a driver and person.


----------



## MarvinG (Dec 20, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> Add all your stars and divide them by 500. That's your rating.


Its not quite what I asked. But thanks for your input anyway.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

MarvinG said:


> Its not quite what I asked. But thanks for your input anyway.


I thought I was giving you an explanation as to why your rating isn't moving.

Regardless of you getting more five stars, your overall rating won't move up because those five stars simply cancel out other five stars. 5/5 = 0. Until those five stars have replaced your lower stars (Such as the fours, threes, twos and ones), the overall rating won't change. That takes effect when those lower ratings have been kicked out of the 500 trip equation, which takes time.


----------



## Ellipsis (Jan 24, 2019)

If someone downrates me, how can I detect that in this situation? _confusion_


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Ellipsis said:


> If someone downrates me, how can I detect that in this situation? _confusion_


If someone downrates you, your rating will drop by a point or two. You'll know then.


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

Scroll through the rating forum. You will see it clearly explained.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

I have also noticed that the ratings are stuck. I hear all the explanations and I understand them but mine are stuck too. The reason I know this is that I have the breakdown of exact stars I have, I've done a couple of hundred rides and it's exactly the same. There's just no way on this green earth.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> There's just no way on this green earth.


Partially-green, it's gone brown in many parts. Then there's the white parts at the top and bottom.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

KD_LA said:


> Partially-green, it's gone brown in many parts. Then there's the white parts at the top and bottom.


I'm certain it's mostly blue.


----------



## Altimalady (Jan 1, 2019)

MarvinG said:


> So, I have been stuck on 4.94 for quite a few weeks, and I have 485 5 stars.
> 
> In the last few weeks, I have also had a few more 5 stars but it keeps on showing 485 5 stars.
> 
> Any insight on why it is not moving?


I notice this too. It's been stuck in the same number for weeks. I used to see the number of 5_s going up just after I finish a ride. I also notice that some 4_s disappear when I accept most of the rides. And my 5*s disappear when I cancel rides. I think Uber is playing with the rating.



Uber Crack said:


> I have also noticed that the ratings are stuck. I hear all the explanations and I understand them but mine are stuck too. The reason I know this is that I have the breakdown of exact stars I have, I've done a couple of hundred rides and it's exactly the same. There's just no way on this green earth.


I have noticed too. I don't think the first explanation works for this. I think many drivers haven't noticed this. My rating has been stuck for weeks. I've noticed 5_s disappear, 4_s disappear too.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Altimalady said:


> I notice this too. It's been stuck in the same number for weeks. I used to see the number of 5_s going up just after I finish a ride. I also notice that some 4_s disappear when I accept most of the rides. And my 5*s disappear when I cancel rides. I think Uber is playing with the rating.
> 
> 
> I have noticed too. I don't think the first explanation works for this. I think many drivers haven't noticed this. My rating has been stuck for weeks. I've noticed 5_s disappear, 4_s disappear too.


Logic would suggest that if you have mostly 5 stars in your last 500 trips that as time goes on you will not see your 5 stars go up much. If you only have a few ratings under 5 stars you will most likely see those numbers increase and you 5 stars decrease. The chances of a new 1-4 star replacing anything other than a 5 star will be minimal.

Don't get hung up on the star rating it is not worth stressing over.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

There is also the fact that once you have 500 RATED rides under your belt a single 4 or 3 star is not likely to change your rating because each star lost only takes .002 off of your rating.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

My ratings are as such... 
Five stars 482
Four stars 12
Three stars 3
Two stars 0
One stars 2 
After a couple of hundred rides for those numbers not to budge at all, shows something is up. We aren't stressing over it. We are just used to seeing them change and now they're stuck.


----------



## Altimalady (Jan 1, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Logic would suggest that if you have mostly 5 stars in your last 500 trips that as time goes on you will not see your 5 stars go up much. If you only have a few ratings under 5 stars you will most likely see those numbers increase and you 5 stars decrease. The chances of a new 1-4 star replacing anything other than a 5 star will be minimal.
> 
> Don't get hung up on the star rating it is not worth stressing over.


I understand this explanation but my point is that this didn't happen before. I noticed this change since the beginning of February. For example I had 578 5_s the some 5 stars dissapear. Now I have 575. You can't see when someone rate you right away. If 578 people rated me 5_s, it should stay the same like in the past. I noticed this happen when I cancel a few rides.



Uber Crack said:


> My ratings are as such...
> Five stars 482
> Four stars 12
> Three stars 3
> ...


 Same here! I only notice because I check daily. I had 578 5*s and it only changed to 575 when I cancel a few trips. It's weird! Most people probably haven't noticed this yet. Look closely at your rating,


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

It only shows the last 500 ratings so how can you have 578 5*s


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> It only shows the last 500 ratings so how can you have 578 5*s


If you have the old driver app it also shows a running total of 5 stars. I miss that :smiles:


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Uber Crack said:


> My ratings are as such...
> Five stars 482
> Four stars 12
> Three stars 3
> ...


You could have very easily had a long string of 5* rides a while back and now have a long string of 5* rides again. If that was the case the numbers won't move. Mine have not changed for a long time. Finally after 6 months one of my 4* dropped off and my 5* went up by one. Than I got my first 2* and my 5* went down by one.

The reality of it is do you really think Uber has time to manipulate 3+ million drivers star ratings, and if so for what reason.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> You could have very easily had a long string of 5* rides a while back and now have a long string of 5* rides again. If that was the case the numbers won't move. Mine have not changed for a long time. Finally after 6 months one of my 4* dropped off and my 5* went up by one. Than I got my first 2* and my 5* went down by one.
> 
> The reality of it is do you really think Uber has time to manipulate 3+ million drivers star ratings, and if so for what reason.


I don't think uber is manipulating. I think it's a malfunction. I don't think it is. I know it is. There have been a few the many years I've been driving. I'm not hysterical over it, I just agree with OP.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I guess it could be a malfunction, mine changed last week first dropping the 4* and a few days later adding the 2*. I have the newest app versions running.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> My ratings are as such...
> Five stars 482
> Four stars 12
> Three stars 3
> ...


26 lost stars X .002 = 5.20
500-5.20=4948 or 4.94


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> 26 lost stars X .002 = 5.20
> 500-5.20=4948 or 4.94


Nice math, they round up to 4.95 
I am not discussing what my rating is, I'm discussing why the app is not processing ratings lately. One doesnt do +/- 200 rides and have zero change. Unless something has changed in the rider app maybe and they're not promoting riders to rate their driver? It's a mystery.


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

Check this out on this thread, it may have something to do with the way uber asks riders how to rate drivers. Not sure but worth the reading. Btw mine do move
*Passenger rating drivers - all the screens*


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> You could have very easily had a long string of 5* rides a while back and now have a long string of 5* rides again. If that was the case the numbers won't move. Mine have not changed for a long time. Finally after 6 months one of my 4* dropped off and my 5* went up by one. Than I got my first 2* and my 5* went down by one.
> 
> The reality of it is do you really think Uber has time to manipulate 3+ million drivers star ratings, and if so for what reason.


I don't think uber manipulates ratings. I just think sometimes their app doesn't work efficiently or something. But, having thought long and hard on this for weeks, also having taken a few rides as a rider, I see that uber isn't prompting riders to rate like they used to. So I think, fewer riders are actually rating now. Also my numbers did change (once in 3 months! And are now 483/13/3/0/1. Also I'm not obsessing about it, I just noticed it and commented about it. I don't really care, it's just nice to get recognition, especially since we don't really get paid :roflmao: also I'd get a few badges and comments every month. Now, nothing. Never mind. Life goes on. :smiles:


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Uber Crack said:


> I don't think uber manipulates ratings. I just think sometimes their app doesn't work efficiently or something. But, having thought long and hard on this for weeks, also having taken a few rides as a rider, I see that uber isn't prompting riders to rate like they used to. So I think, fewer riders are actually rating now. Also my numbers did change (once in 3 months! And are now 483/13/3/0/1. Also I'm not obsessing about it, I just noticed it and commented about it. I don't really care, it's just nice to get recognition, especially since we don't really get paid :roflmao: also I'd get a few badges and comments every month. Now, nothing. Never mind. Life goes on. :smiles:


Yes it would be nice for the system to work better, I have also noticed I no longer get any badges, again don't really care but as you said nice to get some recognition once in a while. I never took a ride as a PAX, so I have no idea what that side of the app looks like. I may do it next time I am up in Orlando just to see what it looks like. Rates are cheap in Orlando, I can't afford to do it in my area.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> Nice math, they round up to 4.95
> I am not discussing what my rating is, I'm discussing why the app is not processing ratings lately. One doesnt do +/- 200 rides and have zero change. Unless something has changed in the rider app maybe and they're not promoting riders to rate their driver? It's a mystery.


They don't round up. After 9000 rides, I think you are focusing on the wrong things.


----------



## Luigi777 (Apr 14, 2019)

5 star in London driving for almost 5 years..Does uber gives any reward for delivering best customer service in London as a Uber driver?I know in past was Sixth Star Award and 1000£ rewad....


----------



## Marykat (Apr 14, 2019)

MarvinG said:


> So, I have been stuck on 4.94 for quite a few weeks, and I have 485 5 stars.
> 
> In the last few weeks, I have also had a few more 5 stars but it keeps on showing 485 5 stars.
> 
> Any insight on why it is not moving?


I have noticed mine have been doing the same thing since our new upgrade a few months ago. I saw 5 star ratings always coming up. I went from a 4.95 now to a 4.90 because all that ever show up are the low ratings. I have contacted Uber multiple times over this. I get to slowly watch my job disappear because they either are refusing to acknowledge there is a problem or its intentional to get rid of us. All I know is I am not getting my 5 star ratings. I get my compliments


----------



## Marykat (Apr 14, 2019)

Uber Crack said:


> I have also noticed that the ratings are stuck. I hear all the explanations and I understand them but mine are stuck too. The reason I know this is that I have the breakdown of exact stars I have, I've done a couple of hundred rides and it's exactly the same. There's just no way on this green earth.


Mine have been since the new upgrade


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

MarvinG said:


> So, I have been stuck on 4.94 for quite a few weeks, and I have 485 5 stars.
> 
> In the last few weeks, I have also had a few more 5 stars but it keeps on showing 485 5 stars.
> 
> Any insight on why it is not moving?


My advice. If you're on 4.94 after 500 trips, then there's no need to check your rating very often. I'm saying this as much to myself as anyone else.


----------

